

How To Stand Out from other Startup Job Applicants - hacknut13
http://college2startup.tumblr.com/post/7534663663/how-to-stand-out-from-other-startup-job-applicants

======
rorrr
Working long hours is not sustainable. At best it will age you quickly.

Long hours are only worth it if you're sure the startup will succeed and will
result in a lot of money for you. It's an extremely rare situation.

As soon as I hear that it's normal for employees to work long hours, I lose
all interest in that company. It usually means their management sucks, or they
are using the greedy tactic of hiring full time employees and making them work
overtime for free.

~~~
kelnos
Agreed. After over a year of 14-16 hour days (often 6 days a week), I'm done
with that crap. If a startup can't succeed without burning out its employees,
it doesn't deserve to succeed. At least not with the measly amount of equity
we were given.

